# leute altern lassen



## _flx (1. Juli 2003)

hi, ich habe zwar schon mal mit photoshop gearbeitet, allerdings nicht ausgiebig, bin also noch ein anfänger.
meine frage ist, ob es einfache tricks gibt personen auf fotos altern zu lassen, also eine teilglatze zu machen oder falten zu verpassen, auch würde ich gern wissen wie man am besten eine andere frisur auf ein vorhandenes gesicht setzt, ob man dazu eine frisur von einem anderen bild ausschneidet und sie dem gesicht sozusagen aufsetzt oder ob es auch hier kniffe gibt.

danke im vorraus, flx


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Juli 2003)

Das altern lassen einer Person wird nicht so einfach sein,
ich denke, dass das meiste reine Handarbeit ist, d.h. gezeichnet.
Ich hatte mal ein Tutorial zu diesem Thema gelesen, werde
mal gucken, ob ich es wieder finde.

MfG


----------



## Lord-Lance (1. Juli 2003)

Sieht so aus alse wäre ein Supertutorial zu dem Thema nicht mehr Online. Hab dir aber hier noch einen anderen Link ... 

Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------



## _flx (1. Juli 2003)

Lord-Lance: danke, das Tutorial hat mir auf reden Fall schon malgeholfen.

smallB: o.k., werde versuchen mich daran zu halten, doch verzeiht mir bitte wenn ich ausversehen mal ein bisschen Umgangssprache benutze  

mfg, flx


----------



## nanda (1. Juli 2003)

@_flx
Nee, nee. SmallB will im Wesentlichen auf die Kleinschreibung hinaus, die hier verabscheut wird, wie vom Teufel das Weihwasser. Ich musste mich auch schon umgewöhnen. Aber bestimmt nicht, um den Mods einen Gefallen zu tun.


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nanda _
> *@_flx
> Nee, nee. SmallB will im Wesentlichen auf die Kleinschreibung hinaus, die hier verabscheut wird, wie vom Teufel das Weihwasser. Ich musste mich auch schon umgewöhnen. Aber bestimmt nicht, um den Mods einen Gefallen zu tun. *


1. Ja
2. Musste ich auch


----------



## _flx (2. Juli 2003)

Das mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung hab ich schon verstanden  hab eigentlich auch so geantwortet, hat nur anscheinend keiner verstanden


----------



## Hercules (4. Juli 2003)

Um ein Gesicht altern zu lassen, m,uss man sich viel mit Bildbetrachtungen und Morphologie beschäftgt haben, damit man sich überhaupt vorstellen kann, wie das Ganze auszusehen hat...
Die Wichtigsten Werkzeige sind hier: Verflüssigen
(Abwedler/Nachbelichter/Wischfinger))Gradatiopnskufven
Was ganz gut hilft: Einfach mal ein Blatt Papier nehmen und verschiedene charakterische Gesichtszüge aufzeichnen/malen und dann gedanken machen, wie das bei dem Gesicht in PS dann umgesetzt werden könnte.


----------

